# Gassed??



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey folks,

Just got back from a fantastic week and a bit away in our new (to us) MH touring SW England. Loads of good things to report such as some great free parking spots, you'll have to PM me for those. 

One bad thing which I only realised when I got home... Me, the wife and the dog have never slept so well!! Not sure why it took so long for the penny to drop but since it was pretty windy I'm more than convinced we were being gassed by the exhaust fumes from our fridge blowing straight back into the van... we did notice it was draughty from around there.

Will definately invest in a CO Alarm without further delay. Are badly fitted fridges a common problem in terms of draughts & letting in exhaust fumes?

Tim


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you not see any shifty-looking characters lurking around your van?

Come on - we are all desperate for proof of a gassing attempt!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I thought the fumes created by burning propane/butane (Co2) were heavier than air and would sink to the floor then out of the vents. Might be wrong.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I would get the dealer to check the fridge has been fitted correctly in the first place and that the deflector plate fitted to prevent draughts. Not all installations are done correctly unfortunately.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Butane/propane are heavier than air.

Carbon monoxide is about the same as air.

Carbon dioxide is heavier than air.

Incorrect combustion produces carbon monoxide.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought for a minute that we had our first gassing thread of 2009 :roll: Seriously though, get you fridge installation checked out, and install a CO detector just in case. 8)


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Tim - have you considered that you just slept really well cause you were happy & relaxed - perhaps doing a bit more exercise & drinking a bit more than usual?
I know that what normally knocks us out :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Did you wake up feeling relaxed and refreshed or sick and headachey ? 

There was a lot about incorrectly fitted fridges when I joined this forum x years ago. The chief grumble then was that they let cold draughts through into the van.

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Bognarmike..... tutututut , i`ll drink to that, red wine all round ..lol.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> There was a lot about incorrectly fitted fridges when I joined this forum x years ago. The chief grumble then was that they let cold draughts through into the van.
> 
> G


"x years ago" - I didn't know it had been going for 10 years! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

It's even happening on trains!!

We had a European Rough Guide guide Book bought for us for Christmas and there is a warning that people have been gassed and robbed in their sleeping compartment on a train! There of course isn't any actual evidence or proof quoted but that's never stopped the scare being posted yet!

So not only are motorhomes targetted with ne'erdowells with gas tankers but there is a mobile gassing unit out there too.

Take care now! :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TR5 said:


> "x years ago" - I didn't know it had been going for 10 years! :lol: :lol:


Ah, that's my Latin background coming out.

I'm a bit amazed myself to see that I've been a member for almost 4 years.
Think what I could have done with all the time spent in front of the computer.....!!

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard that somebody had problems while using a free WiFi site and his mobile phone at the same time. 8O 

Apparently the conflicting electromagnetic waves entered each ear simultaneously, clashed in the middle and created a temporary bio-electromagnet in his cerebral cortex. 

Try as he might, he couldn't pull the phone away from his ear because the magnetism was so strong, and while he was struggling with it some toerag pinched his laptop. 8O 

Far worse was to come however, as all his hair fell out on the mobile phone side, but grew very thick and wiry on the WiFi side. 

Fortunately the remedy is quite simple . . . but only if using a MacDonald's WiFi connection. A small piece of "Big Mac" stuffed into the non mobile phone ear collects all the bio-magnetism and can be easily discarded. 8) 

I know for certain this is true, as I read it on the internet

*

*

*

*

just now when I reviewed this post. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Zeb, can I have a glass of whatever it is that you have just imbibed?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I heard that somebody had problems while using a free WiFi site and his mobile phone at the same time. 8O
> 
> Apparently the conflicting electromagnetic waves entered each ear simultaneously, clashed in the middle and created a temporary bio-electromagnet in his cerebral cortex.
> 
> ...


Well that's it. I'm not using WilFred or Moby Dick again.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I know for certain this is true, as I read it on the internet


Be careful of what you read on the internet. Propagating this sort of nonsense can do a lot of harm. Everyone knows that it is not Big Mac that you stuff into your ear but a small piece of bacon bap.

Really Zeb ! I'm surprised at you getting this wrong!

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> I heard that somebody had problems while using a free WiFi site and his mobile phone at the same time. 8O
> 
> Apparently the conflicting electromagnetic waves entered each ear simultaneously, clashed in the middle and created a temporary bio-electromagnet in his cerebral cortex.
> 
> ...


Seeing as you are all having a joke I will say what came into my head ie:-
Thank Goodness that somebody didn't have them in his pocket


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Zeb, can I have a glass of whatever it is that you have just imbibed?


Just a bit bored Pippin. 

Trying to get the new DVD recorder to do what it isn't really supposed to, and had a few minutes to kill while it downloaded data.

The old one would record from Sky with no problem, but now they seem to be set up for use with Freeview only. Too complicated by half with all the options, Guide Plus menus, EPGs etc.. :roll: :evil:

Since you mention it, I think I fancy a spot of Bushmills tonight! :lol: 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Seeing as you are all having a joke I will say what came into my head ie:-
> Thank Goodness that somebody didn't have them in his pocket


Really my dear man...there are ladies present.

(Not that I understand your comment but I can recognise an embarrassed icon when I see one)

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Apologies to the original poster for hijacking his thread.

I think his question had been comprehensibly answered though, so a bit of fun won't hurt. :lol: :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing as you are all having a joke I will say what came into my head ie:-
> ...


Sorry I am a woman  
and Zeb said Apparently the conflicting electromagnetic waves entered each ear simultaneously, clashed in the middle and created a temporary bio-electromagnet in his cerebral cortex.

so I said Thank Goodness that somebody didn't have them in his pocket 
Ok I wll go and watch the telly :roll:

mavis


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Annsman said:


> It's even happening on trains!!
> 
> We had a European Rough Guide guide Book bought for us for Christmas and there is a warning that people have been gassed and robbed in their sleeping compartment on a train! There of course isn't any actual evidence or proof quoted but that's never stopped the scare being posted yet!
> 
> ...


Stop it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> [
> Sorry I am a woman
> mavis


Then that must make 2 of us that don't understand your joke - ?

G :wink:


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Mods - please ban the use of the word 'gas' from now on, it is obviously so insidious and pervasive in its evil influence that the mere presence of the term on screen makes otherwise sensible mhf posters go completely bonkers! I am, for the first time, moving towards the 'gas attacks are real' camp and will get a T-shirt printed to that effect on Monday.

Signing off 'cos I'm feeling a bit woosey 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jagman said:


> Mods - please ban the use of the word 'gas' from now on, it is obviously so insidious and pervasive in its evil influence that the mere presence of the term on screen makes otherwise sensible mhf posters go completely bonkers! I am, for the first time, moving towards the 'gas attacks are real' camp and will get a T-shirt printed to that effect on Monday.
> 
> Signing off 'cos I'm feeling a bit woosey 8O


Come on Grizzly lets get him :evil: he said that word again :lol:


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry loco, it must be the g** aaarrrrrrrrrrgh - (fade to black)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Jagman said:


> Mods - please ban the use of the word 'gas' from now on


It's ok - some law enforcement agencies are taking steps to ensure that the Gas Attackers can't refill their Gas Attack Guns. This gas store was recently discovered on the beach near Barcelona - it was part of the Incredible Evil Gas Empire referred to in another recent thread, and the Spannnnnnish (to keep in context with that thread) Police happily dealt with it. We call all sleep soundly in our motorhome beds.

Or....... wait a minute...... that's.... that's... what.. the original poster.. DID... so - maybe - maybe....... 8O


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

A short while after moving into my present house, I was unwise enough to light the gas fire that had been installed (I later discovered) by the previous owner.

I don't remember dozing off but, fortunately, something woke me up - I don't think I'll ever forget the smell of the fumes that had been venting into the lounge or the headache.

If you've ever been exposed to CO for even a short while it tends to make an impression.

Mike

PS the gas board took about 15 seconds to condemn the installation and the fitter's description of the bloke that installed it was "colourful".


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't the Spannnnnnish have sleeping policemen :?: :?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes they do, but they are generally to be seen in pairs, in plain clothes driving expensive BMW cars alongside unsuspecting motorhomers on motorways while gesticulating wildly to pull over.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> Don't the Spannnnnnish have sleeping policemen :?: :?


Not tonight, Josephine. 

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

loughrigg said:


> A short while after moving into my present house, I was unwise enough to light the gas fire that had been installed (I later discovered) by the previous owner.
> 
> I don't remember dozing off but, fortunately, something woke me up - I don't think I'll ever forget the smell of the fumes that had been venting into the lounge or the headache.
> 
> ...


Im so glad you got out of this alive and to be honest this is not what we take the mickey out of its the bandit story's that are always a friend of a friend etc. the gas on a card, the gassing while asleep (they would not be able to sort out how much to use) etc etc.
And would need a large cylinder of the stuff to lug around.
There would be heart attack's caused etc etc! from the fright of it all.
We firmly believe the people are so tired and if robbed thats the real reason they sleep real heavy from all the travelling.
So we can say you are the first real case we have heard I believe unless others on here no different.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My wife, as a teenager years before we met, nearly died in her bedroom due to fumes leaking from the downstairs fire through the shared chimney breast.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

pippin said:


> My wife, as a teenager years before we met, nearly died in her bedroom due to fumes leaking from the downstairs fire through the shared chimney breast.


Thats why I take such an interest in the subject as we had problems with our chimney in the Motorhome, 2 years ago, as the fire was on all night and the alarm went off. Thank God 8O 
But!! we had a headache and the fumes got to our chest and there was a bad taste in our mouths all the things that these gas story's foreget to say thats why I dont believe them you are not gassed and then dont have after affects.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Zeb, can I have a glass of whatever it is that you have just imbibed?
> ...


Ah yes,

DVD recorders, the Devil's instrument. Never found one yet that is easy to drive.
We had enough trouble getting the VCR to work properly and then they go and replace it with a machine that defies all logic.
Can still remember the day that we got the technical director for one of the largest manufacturers to set up one of his own DVD recorders. He failed miserably.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> DVD recorders, the Devil's instrument. Never found one yet that is easy to drive.
> We had enough trouble getting the VCR to work properly and then they go and replace it with a machine that defies all logic.
> Can still remember the day that we got the technical director for one of the largest manufacturers to set up one of his own DVD recorders. He failed miserably.
> Gerry


Yes indeed Gerry. :evil:

The lads at Currys were very helpful, but even they couldn't tell me how to make it recognise Sky and make a "one button" recording (to HDD) without having to input every little detail manually. :?

I think I have nearly whipped it into line now by forcing Guide plus to use the satellite EPG data transmitted on Channel 410, but I'm glad I went for a Sony which has all these options. I don't think it would have been possible to configure a cheaper model, but the huge range of facilities do make the Sony a bit difficult to drive. :roll: 8O

I'm feeling quite smug though, having (almost) achieved what the 14 year old Currys' lads said I wouldn't be able to do! 8) 8)


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

No need for apologies Zeb, it's made for amuzing reading.

And on a more serious note yes we did wake up very groggy and slightly headachy, whether CO or CO2 I'm pretty sure the cause was exhaust fumes from the fridge blowing back in.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Tim3 said:


> No need for apologies Zeb, it's made for amuzing reading.
> 
> And on a more serious note yes we did wake up very groggy and slightly headachy, whether CO or CO2 I'm pretty sure the cause was exhaust fumes from the fridge blowing back in.


Please get an alarm they only cost £20.00 in Tesco I think they might have gone down to £15.00 now and also get the fridge checked over.
Your life is precious and CO2 is a silent killer. 8O 
Happy Camping


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't be bothered to plough through all the posts Tim, but I don't think anyone mentioned this.

If you remove the top and bottom louvres from the fridge vents (outside wall of the van) you will be able to see at a glance how well sealed it is . . . . or more likely, is not!! 8O

_Be careful with the little plastic turnbuckles - they turn clockwise to open (on mine anyway, and I expect they are all the same.)_

Anything will do to block up the holes, but it would be better to have a look and a think before deciding. Foam rubber would probably be the easiest, and it has to be flame retardant these days so no problems there.

Don't forget to check the "ceiling" of the fridge housing. There is (was!) a damn great hole in ours where a few wires pass through.

A well sealed fridge will also block one of the major causes of draughts in many vans, especially if the wind is hitting that side of the van.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our van has what appears to be clear silicone sealant sealing the gaps around the cables and pipes in the rear area of the fridge.

Probably needs to be the non-corrosive type around the steel gas pipe.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> Our van has what appears to be clear silicone sealant sealing the gaps around the cables and pipes in the rear area of the fridge.
> 
> Probably needs to be the non-corrosive type around the steel gas pipe.


Stone me Pippin . . . I could almost get my hand through one of the gaps in ours. 8O 8O

To be fair to Autosleepers, it looked suspiciously like the results of having something fitted since we bought he van. I think a little blanking panel was laid to one side, and forgotten during re-assembly.

Duct tape works just as well, and hasn't fallen off in 12 months, so seems OK.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Having never been keen to have a gas refrigerator running especially at night I enquired of Hymer if a 12V kompressor fridge was available instead of the 3-way.

Nope!

Having seen the care with which the fridge rear workings have been sealed off from the rest of the van I am much comforted.


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Now this time I definately have been gassed in my own home. 

This time the theives also bashed me round the head and left me on the sofa with an empty red wine bottle and an empty port bottle on the side next to me.

:?


----------

